# Leaving a free zone visa



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

I have been offered a new position (non free zone) and wish to leave my free zone visa which I have had for less than 12 months. I have a few questions and would be great if anyone can help
1. I have been with the company 15 months and have an official 'joining' letter dated however due to some issues with the licence being granted (it was a start up business) I did not get my visa until Dec 10. Will I/new employer have to pay to leave my visa? if so, how is this calculated?
2. I have 16 days holiday left (Holiday year runs Oct-Oct) and I already have approved 10day holiday in the next month) will they pay me for that if I return for 4 days afterwards also to complete the month (giving them 6weeks notice I am leaving)
3. Can they cancel my visa before my holiday so I can leave and re-enter on a visit visa while my new visa is sorted out, or will I have to do a transfer. I am a British passport holder (if that makes any difference)
Any help would be appreciated as the Tecom helpline has been less than helpful and I am even more confused!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi there,

To answer your questions: 



rebeccatess said:


> 1. I have been with the company 15 months and have an official 'joining' letter dated however due to some issues with the licence being granted (it was a start up business) I did not get my visa until Dec 10. Will I/new employer have to pay to leave my visa? if so, how is this calculated?


Usually an employer would pay for visa cancellation rather than the employee. TECOM will charge a service fee for visa cancellation (which is about AED300 depending how quickly you want it done) but other than that it should not cost you anything. Your employer can reclaim the bank guarantee they paid when sponsoring you after your visa has been stamped by your new employer. 



rebeccatess said:


> 2. I have 16 days holiday left (Holiday year runs Oct-Oct) and I already have approved 10day holiday in the next month) will they pay me for that if I return for 4 days afterwards also to complete the month (giving them 6weeks notice I am leaving)


This is really between you and your employer. If your holiday has already been approved I would expect them to honour it; that would also mean they have less unused leave to pay you for in your final settlement. However, as your notice period is designed as a period of time for you to hand over work to a colleague / for them to find a replacement while you are still there, they might be reluctant to lose 2 weeks of this to leave. Have you actually handed in your resignation yet? If not just have a chat with your manager when you do, and see what you can agree. 



rebeccatess said:


> 3. Can they cancel my visa before my holiday so I can leave and re-enter on a visit visa while my new visa is sorted out, or will I have to do a transfer. I am a British passport holder (if that makes any difference)


I would strongly advise against cancelling your visa until you have received all of the money owed to you by the company. Once you sign that paper, you are agreeing that everything has been paid and you have no reason to raise a claim against them. Your employer may to date have behaved like the most scrupulous and ethical company in the world, but I have seen too many people sign cancellation papers on faith and then lose out. 

Transfers are only possible from freezone to freezone, or from onshore to onshore. As you are moving from one to the other you will have to cancel and re-apply. However, your visa status can be locally amended, meaning that you do not have to exit and re-enter when your new visa comes through. 

Hope this helps and good luck with the new job

KP


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for that advice! Will keep on to my visa until I get everything then....


----------



## joniekimnathan (Aug 4, 2011)

katiepotato said:


> Hi there,
> 
> To answer your questions:
> 
> ...


This is very helpful. Thank you


----------

